
Stop the Border Surveillance Bills - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2017/09/stop-border-surveillance-bill
======
Animats
It's better than the plan for towers along the border with remote controlled
guns. Israel already has those.[1]

[1] [https://www.wired.com/2008/12/israeli-auto-
ki/](https://www.wired.com/2008/12/israeli-auto-ki/)

~~~
serf
South Korea has something similar.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGR-A1](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_SGR-A1)

~~~
jstanley
Incredible. I thought this was the stuff of dystopian science fiction...

How can anybody work on this sort of technology and still feel OK about
themselves?

~~~
pakitan
Looks like an amazing piece of tech, I'd totally work on that if they would
let me anywhere near it. Why should I be ashamed of working on something
designed to protect a country's border? Yet, I'm probably supposed to feel
proud, had I worked for, say, Facebook, whose sole purpose of existing is to
waste billions of man-hours a day?

~~~
rayiner
You don’t understand. Thanks to Facebook, we live in an era after history, in
which humans don’t have conflicting interests that must sometimes be resolved
through violent confrontation.

~~~
slamdance
tell that to a Trump supporter in Berkeley. While Facebook (IMO) does not
_force_ people to waste their time, but much like booze, it doesn't
_discourage_ it either. The result of overuse of either is much the same - a
wasted life.

------
jack9
The only part of these provisions I object to, is the social media scanning.
That looks a lot like thought police to me.

~~~
speedplane
Especially of U.S. citizens. Never understood why the 4th amendment of the
U.S. constitution ("unreasonable search and seizure") doesn't protect citizens
from being searched at the border.

~~~
rayiner
Because “unreasonable” is the qualifier, and searches at the border have
(since the 4th Amendment was written) been considered _per se_ reasonable as
an exercise of a sovereign nation’s powers to create and maintain a border.

~~~
speedplane
Yes, I understand the qualifier is what gives the government legal wiggle
room, but I don't understand why it's reasonable that you lose constitutional
rights the second you cross a border and come back. Constitutional rights
should travel with you.

------
aey
Eff is doing awesome work! If you donate they will send you a sweet hoodie

~~~
speedplane
I donate every year. I've run out of schwag to collect! They need a good
coffee table book or something.

------
b6
I support the EFF. I really appreciate their efforts. But I think at some
point I just got too tired of perpetually being in a state of having just
barely fended off the latest attack, and getting ready for the next wave.
Something shifted in my mind, and I refuse to be worried about it any more. At
the border, I'm just going to do whatever I want, whatever I think is
appropriate, and I'll just deal with the consequences. I just don't care.
They're just hostile people between me and my destination and I won't spend my
life in fear of being illegal. I'm resigned they'll do whatever they want, so
I will too.

~~~
speedplane
I do love the EFF, but I wish I could give enough so that they would be able
to stop taking money from Google and other silicon valley companies. It would
make them more independent. I suspect EFF would advocate more on issues such
as internet platform monopolies if they were more independent.

